# Permit or Pomp?



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Saw this picture on Bogue Pier's site - they list it as a 3lb Pomp, looking at the head shape I thought otherwise. Thoughts?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

akhan said:


> Saw this picture on Bogue Pier's site - they list it as a 3lb Pomp, looking at the head shape I thought otherwise. Thoughts?


looks like a pomp


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

very nice fish


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Permit
http://www.myfwc.com/research/saltwater/fish/permit/identification/


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Hop said:


> Permit
> http://www.myfwc.com/research/saltwater/fish/permit/identification/


head is knucked bc of the way he is holding it. from fins/tails etc looks like a pomp no?


----------



## Twystedweb (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks more like a permit to me, it's got that distinct corners on the diamond shape and the anal fin looks like it's at the same distance back as the dorsal. This has been a weird year...


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Well now that I looked at some pics on the net. It looks more like a jack crevalle.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

In looking at all their pictures...does anyone there know how to hold a fish close to the body without shoving it in the camera to make it look bigger? I don't think I've ever seen so many outstretched arms.


----------



## jvn11 (Apr 17, 2009)

Singletjeff said:


> In looking at all their pictures...does anyone there know how to hold a fish close to the body without shoving it in the camera to make it look bigger? I don't think I've ever seen so many outstretched arms.


Some piers always "encourage" people to do that. It allows for more oohs and ahhs from the tourists. 

The fish looks fine for a Pompano to me. The photo is taken after dark, and the flash from the camera makes it look a little odd. I think the fish is probably being held by the gill plate as well.

http://floridasportfishing.com/magazine/images/features/the-p-word-4_fb.jpg


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

singlejeff, I agree bout holding fish out gives a misconception. I always look at the fingernails and compare it to their nose. Stated a 3 lb pomp - I believe it. best - glenn


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

....pomp....


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

its a pomp lateral line is the dead giveaway


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

pompano...


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I would say its a Pompano.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think that is a Pompano. Look at the forehead and the belly.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Hop - that is what confused me also - the head. Check out the picture below, that is what I normally think of when I think of pomp, rounded head.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

That is a Pomp!


----------



## jvn11 (Apr 17, 2009)

Again, the first fish is being held by the gill plate, causing the head to look like that. It would likely be similar to the second fish if it was being held the same way. Both are certainly Pompano.


----------



## Twystedweb (Apr 9, 2011)

@KB Spot Chaser-after looking at a bunch of lateral lines on fish in google I agree now it's a pomp, never knew the lateral lines were different on them that's cool


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay - after looking at the lateral fins, it makes sense that it is a pomp and not a permit. The head is what really threw me off. Thanks again guys!


----------



## gaffstepper (Sep 17, 2010)

Pompano.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish


----------

